# Allg. Frage zur Datenbankverbindung



## nickname (1. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Vllt kann mir jemand meine Frage zu MySQL beantworten:

_Wenn Daten abgerufen wurden, ist dann die Verbindung wieder (automatisch?) geschlossen (ohne,
dass man für Statement, ResultSet und Connection close() aufruft)?. 
Muss man dann eine neue Verbindung aufbauen, um bspw. neue Daten einfügen zu können?_

gruß nickname


----------



## homer65 (1. Mrz 2011)

Die Verbindung wird erst bei explizietem Aufruf von CLOSE der CONNECTION oder bei Programmende geschlossen.
Und man muß keine neue Verbindung aufbauen nur um neue Daten einzufügen.


----------



## nickname (1. Mrz 2011)

ok, danke Dir

gruß nickname


----------

